# Afraid Of Hard Floors



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

My GSD Sadie has a fear of hard floors. She is ok on carpeting, but on hardwood or linoleum floors she freaks out and balks at walking on them. Any ideas as to why? And what would be the best way to help her overcome her fear?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is Sadie????


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is Sadie? Some dogs dont like the lack of control on smooth floors. Carpets provide traction nicely and its softer. Hard floors, some dogs dont like because walking on them strains muscles and joints to keep from sliding around. Zena with her hip problems, isnt a fan of hard floors because she slips and slides and its even worse if her feet are wet. Shelby doesnt like them because she gets so excited about something and takes off and will try to turn but ends up sliding into a wall.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just wondering, but are your dogs nails long enough that they make clicking noises on the hardwood floor? Could it be related to sound, or is it strictly a texture issue? How is she on sidewalks and pavement?


----------



## fatmit1 (Nov 1, 2010)

second the nails, timmy our chiuahua suffer from chronic fear of hardwood floors, we have to keep them clipped. Also just simple encouraging words and treats to bribe her onto the floor and praising her when shes on it should help build some confidence, worked wonder with timmy, with time.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Our dog training hall has varnished wooden floor's.As the dog's where finding it very hard to walk on we all started using Paw Wax, this has worked very well,even with fast recall's.Also great for protecting pad's in harsh weather.
Linzi


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It's because you named her Sadie 
Our Sadie is terrified of shiny floors as well... she came like that at 3 years old. She has gotten a little better over time just getting used to the floors but still prefers carpeted floors.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ has finally learned that he has not a bit of traction on the hard wood. In stead of attempting to accelerate across the wood to the back door he now briskly walks when he needs out backside ! Usually when the squirrels are in HIS territory !


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Again age is a big question here but I would think taking the time to work her confidence on the hard surfaces it what you need to do. Try laying a rug or 2 down so she only has to walk a step or 2 at a time to get to the next rug. Praise her and offer treats and work on using smaller rugs so she has to take 3-4 steps on the solid surfaces. Be very patient and make it fun.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sadie is about 5 years old. Got her from a animal shelter 4 months ago. Not sure what her previous life was like, but I think she may have been an outdoor dog. 

She is ok on grass, cement, asphalt, etc. No problems on carpeting.

Her nails aren't too long, so I don't think its that.

Thanks for everyones replies. This is very helpful. I'll try the recommendations.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

sadie2010 said:


> Sadie is about 5 years old. Got her from a animal shelter 4 months ago. Not sure what her previous life was like, but I think she may have been an outdoor dog.
> 
> She is ok on grass, cement, asphalt, etc. No problems on carpeting.
> 
> ...


So we are dealing with an issue with a past so it's still pretty much the same PATIENCE and just coax her in with great treats and kindness. The rug trick works well especially if she needs to take 2-3 steps on the hard surface to get to the rug to eat her meal. good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

This is the first thing that came to mind, the 1st episode of the Dog Whisperer..

Dailymotion - The Dog Whisperer s01e01 Nunu part 2 - a People & Family video


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the video link. I'll try what Ceaser did in it.


----------



## KlausVanWinkle (Sep 21, 2012)

My GSD is 11 months and just started having this kind of fear about the basketball court, metal catwalks and slatted floors at work. I understand the slatted floor because you can see through it. But the catwalk and basketball court came out of nowhere. She's walked across both every day since 8 weeks old Just one day she decided she was afraid of it. I figured it was a phase since we walk across both many times every day. But maybe we should also do some proactive training toward it.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, you need to be VERY careful about wood/tile flooring (or any surface with little grip). I lost my very first dog-a Great Dane-due to a tragic incident with wood flooring. He would get the zoomies after coming in from going potty, and 'run laps' through the kitchen and through the living and dining room which are a combo of linoleum and hardwood. He lost his footing one day while doing this and slid headfirst into a very large china cabinet. He broke his neck instantly. It happened so fast, it was devastating-especially to my then 14yo self. He was my best (and only) friend in the world. So please be VERY careful.

I'm dealing with this with Malachi right now..I put a runner down in our hardwood hallways to keep him from slipping. It's very bad on their hips if they do 'splits' or crash down on their side bottoms...


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish you luck. My female rescue has had issues with the kitchen floor since she came to live here two and a half years ago. (Oddly she has no problem with hardwood floors.) First I tried runners. She stayed on them and was still afraid of the kitchen flooring. Then I put down a larger carpet. That was fine but she still wouldn't walk on the shiny floor. Two and a half years later she still won't walk on the flooring. If she has to cross it, she will back up all the way. One exception is feeding time. I put her food bowl on the kitchen floor and she is so focused, she ignores the flooring until the meal is finished. Last week I took up the rug and the runners. She is not a happy camper.


----------



## TXTorres (Nov 10, 2012)

The year and a half year old GSD that I rescued is fearful of hard floors as well. I believe in his case it is a traction issue. We have four other dogs in the house, even an oldie, and they all get around on it just fine, but he's terrified. We have some booties with traction on them for our old border collie to wear on her off days. I put them on Capone (GSD) for kicks and lo and behold, he started strutting around. Maybe something like this would build some confidence? Or maybe some rugs around the house?


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update on Sadie, it's been over two years since I last posted on this thread. 

Sadie is much better with walking on hard floors. I worked with her patiently, was able to coax her across them most times, and used treats when needed, but tried to avoid that unless I really needed to. I even got the Vet's receptionist to put down some mats in the office!

Basically, I don't force the issue, but sometimes it is necessary that she walk on a hard floor. Distraction is a good tactic to use. When she is not focused on the floor she doesn't have an issue with it.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

